

Open Source Prediction Markets - $1,295 prize - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2009/03/open-source-prediction-markets-1295.html

======
jrockway
Uh, what?

Open Source is not powered by hype, it's powered by code. If you are just
consuming it, you are doing it wrong -- you have the chance to mold the
project to your needs, simply by contributing. There is no point in predicting
the future; read the code, talk to the developers on IRC, and start
contributing... then you _control_ the future.

------
rs
Isn't this something like hubdub ? <http://www.hubdub.com/>

Don't think hubdub do actually have prizes in the form of
classes/lectures/workshops, but it seems more "lively" in hubdub.

Edit: not affiliated with them

------
maximilian
The prize is just a free class - valued at $1295. Lame!

